# Grey gravel



## GHNelson (21 Dec 2011)

Hi gang@ukaps
I'm looking for some light/medium grey coloured gravel for a scape....any suggestions :?: 
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Tom (21 Dec 2011)

ADA congo sand/gravel  Or, P@H do a slightly darker grey gravel of a similar grain size.


----------



## GHNelson (21 Dec 2011)

Cheers Tom
Will have a look for both.  
hoggie


----------

